# Сочи глазами приезжего. Sochi welcomes you!



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

There is a Russian city where eager to come almost all the citizens of Russia. This area is considered the city of happiness where people may temporarily forget about all your problems and plunge into the world of the sun, the sea, goodwill, peace and comfort. This city is called --- Sochi.


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Городской рынок, который стремяться посетить в первую очередь, все приезжие.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Don't get me wrong, I love the photos very much but can you add the english translation in each post? And whats the title say because I will add the English there as well. Thanks! :cheers:


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

City Market is very colorful. It not only sell fruits and vegetables, but also food and beautiful souvenir.


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Sochi city evergreen, sub-tropical vegetation.


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

In this town, on vacation, comes a lot of children.


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

У Парка " Ривьера".


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

У железнодорожного вокзала.


----------



## Red Robert2013 (Mar 14, 2013)

Мне нравяться ваши посты наверное часто путешествуете много раз бывал в Сичи вот последнее время не могу выбраться. Спасибо за прекрасные воспоминания о лучшем городе который я видел.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Dont mean to be picky but please use English in the international forums. Thanks!


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Red Robert2013 said:


> Мне нравяться ваши посты наверное часто путешествуете много раз бывал в Сичи вот последнее время не могу выбраться. Спасибо за прекрасные воспоминания о лучшем городе который я видел.


I'm glad you liked my post. I agree that Sochi - the best city on earth.



Yellow Fever said:


> Dont mean to be picky but please use English in the international forums. Thanks!


Sorry, I'll use the rules.


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

The beach "Riviera".


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

In the center of Sochi.


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Park "Riviera".


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Park "Riviera".


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Park "Riviera".


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

The park "Riviera".


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

In the center of Sochi, near the seaport.


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

The beach "Riviera".


----------



## manunagar (Apr 21, 2013)

*re*

nice collection. ardues


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

On the streets of Sochi.


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Night concert.


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)




----------

